

Announcing Opa: Making Web Programming Transparent - mindcrime
http://developers.slashdot.org/story/11/08/27/2115210/Announcing-Opa-Making-Web-Programming-Transparent

======
wglb
For link to actual article and lively discussion, see
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2925609>

------
Yoric
Plus Slashdot seems to be Slashdotted at the moment. Probably all that lively
discussion about Opa :)

